# 19 with Ibs-C, hope u could understand



## ayuspark (Jun 9, 2009)

sry for being a lenthy one, i wrote it on my birthday cuz i was feeling extremely downHere’s a brief introduction of myself and my recent condition.Before university, I lived and studied in Kunming, Yunnan, where I was born. I switched to live in a dorm instead of commuting to school when in senior high. And that’s when things got started. I wasn’t too concerned, if not unaware, about my digest system at that time. But for the first time I lived somewhere else but home, it was impossible not to notice that my bowl movements became irregular. Before senior high, I was simple and happy, didn’t care much about the habits of the toilet time, I mean I wouldn’t go to the bathroom unless I felt the urge.As I found that I hadn’t had any bowel movements during the first week in dorm, I was told to have more fiber-based diets, water and exercise etc. I did not remember whether it worked out or not, anyway, it ended up with I moving back home, and then commute to school again.Ever since then, I gradually come to the sense that it only could be solved when in my home. So as far as I could call up, I used to have bowl movements 2 or 3 times a week, not the everyday-kind of person. But in the 3rd year of senior high, 18 years old, I was busying preparing for the entry exams for university and college, stressed. But it all turned out nice that the thing became very regular, saying every day I got up around 6:33. Then came the summer vacation after, the sort of the immediate urge disappeared somehow. So I got up, jumping for a little while, and drank lots of water with honey to get it out.It seemed very useful in reaction, finally forming a habit of the toilet time only in the morning. I’ve seldom slept over 9 am ever since.Meanwhile I was on a diet, by being a vegetarian. But actually it’s rather a plant-based diet because mom would force me to eat meat occasionally.Here in Shanghai, I experienced the period of not-having-it-unless-I-used-glycerin enema, which lasted for 1 and half months, and I was in deep desperation crying every day; and the period of having-it-regularly-by-taking-Chinese medicine-on-stomach (regularly means every day and the medicine was according to my mom’s diagnosis.)And then, I’m writing here, experiencing the horrible former period once again.But I must inform you that after the first semester, I went back home in my hometown. And for the whole month stay it was just healthy and regular. Then after so many conclusions in response to the syndromes, psychology problem took the responsibility of my strange illness.Having tried all the stuff including honey, fiber, water-drinking, exercise (20 mins jogging every day), Chinese medicine on stomach, increase the sum of my meal and trying to be in a good mood and away from the anxiety of pressing myself hard to do it, I am exhausted and hopeless.I don’t want to take laxative for I know it wouldn’t be back in normal next time after being force to the toilet, which may also lead to reliant.So I settle for using glycerin as last resort. I’m so afraid it is incurable. I don’t want to be the one whose future is obstructed with the stupid bowl movements.So please, please help me.Hope to hear your advice and it will be appreciated. Thank you for your time.Ps. It comes out as separate hard lumps, like nuts, these weeks while I’m doing great on my diets.And the there is a precedent time that I felt the urge every morning, but hard to get it eliminated. And also the time that there was no urge at all. thank you very much for your time


----------



## Ms Megan (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you tried Metamucil its really helped me and eating lots of salad everyday, and whole wheat bread instead of white.


----------



## puzzel (Sep 13, 2009)

im sorry to hear about your struggle. every persons body reacts differently. theres really no way to know what works for you unless you try it. try to look around this site for ideas-there are some really great ones-and give them a shot. i dont know if you have been to a doctor about this but sometimes he or she can tell you what will work best in your specific situation. i pesonally did not have a good experience with gi's but im sure there are many many people who did (or they wouldnt be around best of luck~puzzel~


----------

